# Yellow CT



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been wanting either a yellow or orange betta and I found a yellow CT today for $3.50 at Walmart. He also has some light blue/green coloring on his body and fins. What would his color be called? He is so pretty. It was between him and one with a blue body and yellow/green fins. He doesn’t have a name yet so suggestions are welcome. There is also a blue and orange giant PK I found at another store that I want to go back and get soon if he is still there. I LOVED that guy!

I took some pics right after getting home...






































































These last ones were taken with flash and it shows more of a greenish/blue color:









































Sorry there are so many pics.  :mf_lustslow:


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! What a looker! I've always loved yellow bettas. I'm jealous :-D


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow. Who knew you could buy Transformers, let alone for under 5 dollars at Walmart. The difference between the flash / no flash pictures is astonishing. 

He's the color of a dandelion.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Kittles said:


> Wow. Who knew you could buy Transformers, let alone for under 5 dollars at Walmart. The difference between the flash / no flash pictures is astonishing.
> 
> He's the color of a dandelion.


LOL yeah, I was shocked at the difference between the colors in the flash and non flash pics. He looks more like the non flash pics in real life.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NIIIIIICE!!!!! Oh man, I need to come to your walmart....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's amazing!
It seems you get your best fish at walmart haha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> NIIIIIICE!!!!! Oh man, I need to come to your walmart....


I go to 4 different walmarts to check out the bettas. LOL


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

wow he's a looker  and you could call him Dandelion, Dandy for short 
(Thanks Kittles for that idea lol he does look like a dandelion)


----------



## Tinman23 (Apr 3, 2010)

The color change is amazing...and to think, wal-mart for $3.50!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Name him Dandelion and call him Dandy,


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Or Big D. Or D-Lion. Or Lion.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I a couple names going through my head are Taji (Means yellow and silver in Japanese. He has no silver but I like the name.), Milo, and Pax. I just can't find anything that I feel is just right though.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love the name Pax for him! I named one of my dogs Mylo.hehe


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I love the name Pax for him! I named one of my dogs Mylo.hehe


I really like the name Pax for him too. I thought of the name Milo because my 3 yr old daughter is sooo obsessed with the movie Milo and Otis. lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol yeah! When I named Mylo I had no idea there was a movie named that. Than when we got our next dog, my mom wanted to call him Otis.lol When we got our recent puppy we watched the movie to see if there were any other names we liked but we didn't find anything.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Lol yeah! When I named Mylo I had no idea there was a movie named that. Than when we got our next dog, my mom wanted to call him Otis.lol When we got our recent puppy we watched the movie to see if there were any other names we liked but we didn't find anything.


LOL You didn't like any of the french names that the mama dog called the pups? My daughter has to watch that movie almost everyday and I tell ya I am sooo sick of it. Sometimes I have to hide it and tell her I can't find it. She gets upset when I do that.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

soooooo pretty i wish he was mine your soo lucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww!haha


----------

